
The FBI's Secret Rules - jbegley
https://theintercept.com/series/the-fbis-secret-rules/
======
sjellis
This article in the set definitely ought to read:

[https://theintercept.com/2017/01/31/the-fbi-has-quietly-
inve...](https://theintercept.com/2017/01/31/the-fbi-has-quietly-investigated-
white-supremacist-infiltration-of-law-enforcement/)

